# Au secour !!!! KERNEL PANIC !!!



## overdoozedj (11 Octobre 2012)

bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement en Mac os X Leopard 10.5.8, complètement à jour .....


Hors, quand je tente d'installer une application....PAF !!!! KERNEL PANIC !!!! en plein millieu de mon travail ...







désormais, impossible d'installer quoi que ce soit comme application....ou PKG .....ect .....TOUT SE PLANTE !!!!  obligé je forcer la carte mère à couper l'alimentation pour redémarrer de force ...

besoin d'aide !! PLZ !!!! Je commence à peine sous MAC OS X .....

Merci ,,,,,


----------



## overdoozedj (11 Octobre 2012)

bon !? il reste une âme vivante sur ce site ? ???????????????


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2012)

Nan, on a tous piscine. Tous ensemble :love::love:



PS un KP sur un hack, comment aider ??


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2012)

Essaye de sortir le .pkg de l'image de disque avant de la lancer. 

Si tu as toujours un kernel panic, dis nous si tu as toujours cette ligne "BSD process name corresponding to current thread:diskimages-help...".
Ou autre chose.


----------



## overdoozedj (12 Octobre 2012)

voici toutes les informations ....

je tente actuellement de mettre à jour en Snow Leopard .....

Je confirme ! : COMPATIBLE avec mon PC : pour SSE2/SSE3 INTEL ......

Le nom est : HAZARD 10.6.6i !

Je démarre donc le CD une fois gravé....Je tombe sur un magnifique Kernel de BOOT que voici ....





et finalement : 





.......

donc je vais voir sur des forum US .....

il y est dit en englais : C'est Banal comme type d'erreur ! Change simplement de port USB çà vas régler le problème ! 

Ce que j'ai fait ! 

Et là, La pomme de MAC se LANCE !!!!!!

et là : immédiatement : un PANIC ! 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------

PS : Le premier Screen Est téléchargé d'internet ....

Les 3autres screen ci-dessus sont de MON ORDINATEUR MÊME ! :love:


----------



## overdoozedj (12 Octobre 2012)

aloooooooo ??????????


----------



## overdoozedj (13 Octobre 2012)

Merci de ma répondre avant ma mort .....:mouais:


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2012)

C'est lui, le coupable: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/cestpasuntrucagecestvra.jpg/


----------



## overdoozedj (13 Octobre 2012)

???? ???????


----------

